# Posh Got 5 New Sisters Today...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

And They Are Two Month Old Hens!

I don't know why it took me so long to be convinced by my darling husband to get hens. We've had them a couple of hours and I just love them. Posh is acting interested, but not at all predatory. I think her Cuban Chicken Herding background is kicking in. Her new favorite place to lie down is right under the hen house. My husband built the coop to match our house. We've named the hens after beheaded historical women a true testament to my sick humor. 

S


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

OK Amy... How do you get your photos to look so 'professional'?? I realize you a photographer by trade... but.... give us a lesson or 2.. lol

Do you use any special filters or lenses? What settings were these pictures taken at? i know, lots of questions.. lol

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Too cool! What kind of hens are they?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan, we use pro lenses which usually have the ability to have an extremely wide aperture. Consequently, we don't have to use a flash, even in low light situations and we can get a really nice depth of field e.g. the chicken's eye is in focus but my husband isn't. I have the camera set so that it grabs the aperture I want and the camera senses how fast the shutter speed needs to be to get enough light in. I always use Photoshop after taking pics to adjust the curves, levels, and add maybe some vignettes. 

Kim they are a mix of Welsummer and Orpington hens. Marie is a Buff Orpington. We got the hens from a friend who has about fifty chickens...so most likely they're not "purebreds," but supposedly these are pretty tame hens who will lay nice eggs some dark brown-Wellsummer hens, and some lighter colored eggs-Orpington & Orpington mixes. They should start laying in about three months.

I also realize I spelled Anne's name incorrectly. Sorry Anne. I think at least three of these ladies were beheaded by King Henry the Eighth.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

No prelem with the photos! I love them! The hens sounds fun and the henhouse is adorable! Now Posh will get the chance to work her herding abilities!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I think I can see good times for Posh heading her way.  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay you beat Missy to getting the hens! Now I want to see some herding youtube vidoes!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Amy - these are absolutely fabulous. I adore the hen house - your husband is so talented. And I agree with Amanda - I want to see some herding videos soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so cool. I can't wait to see Posh herding them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Let the herding begin! :whoo: Amy, you guys are fun, thanks for letting us participate.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I just realized that just maybe (I think we are all a bit too obsessed with your dogs) these not for Posh???

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you going to butcher them? Are they just for eggs? I thought you lived in town! But the background looks "country" to me!

Great pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are beautiful ladies!!!! Glad Posh is accepting them!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well folks we'll let them out for Posh to herd in a couple of weeks, once we're certain they won't roost in trees and will find their way back to the coop. Actually, they are extremely happy in the hen house and won't even go out to their run yet...so maybe they will be let out sooner than two weeks.  I most certainly will document any havanese chicken herding behavior. 

Julie these are egg layers so hopefully these ladies will last us a long time. My mom has already told me she loves a good "stewing" hen, so I guess once they stop laying we'll probably give them to her.  We're vegetarians, who obviously eat eggs, so I feel a bit bad about this. Well, Posh isn't, and so I'm sure she'll be more than willing to eat one of her sisters?  Is that sick?

And yes we are country bumpkins with city attitude. Ha! We live on eight acres but fortunately are only an hour away from minneapolis. My husband and I both grew up in the area, moved "home," fell in love and decided to raise our kiddos in the country. There are pros and cons about this however, as my closest neighbor is your worst kind of backwoods white trash gun firing at midnight kind of guy.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't help but laugh at your description of your neighbor ound: And I can't wait to see whether Posh gets in on the herding of her sisters...how fun! Sometimes I miss living in the country...like the idea of having fresh eggs.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my, aren't those some purdy birds 
Do y'all have any other livestock? Horses, few random goats roaming the property? I'd go nuts if I had that much land. We'd probably have 100 animals. Only reason we don't live out (which out for us is about 3 mins any direction) is because my kids. They love to skateboard, and ride their bikes, and have pick up football games in our yard with the neighbor kids. Total city kids. But, most of their closet school friends live in the country. Every time they come home from someone's house, I hose them off in the yard, LOL. I'm not a fan of ticks and such. K, that's one of the real reasons we don't live out 

Btw..GREAT pics!!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see our first American Hav Herder at work!! Ruthann


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

*Crack me up!*

This thread really made my day! LOL ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, great pictures...I'm anxious to hear all about the egg laying/gathering experiences. My mom tells me stories about gathering eggs and taking them into town to sell for 5 or 10 cents a dozen! (mom is 84 and grew up on an IL farm) 

Fresh eggs would be good!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What great names!!!

Beautiful photography and family!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

michi715 said:


> Sometimes I miss living in the country...like the idea of having fresh eggs.


You can visit me on LI. I am told that someone sells fresh eggs and honey on the same street we are going to live at. Our furballs can play while you enjoy the "country".


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, enjoyed your great pictures. I too would love to see the video of Posh hearding her sisters!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, you are too funny!  Love the pics and names!

My DH has a partner who "farms" for a hobby and we often get eggs from him - yummy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"LADY JANE, CATHERINE...RUN...HERE COMES THAT LITTLE HERDING BITCH AGAIN!!!!!" Amy, I went to buy popcorn this morning and now I'm waiting on a movie.

My niece lives in Texas and they have a petting farm. You name it and they have it -- except for a Hav! She knows all about different chickens and has collected some pretty ones -- hatches out peeps -- gives away eggs, etc. She's a real farm girl. I also was raised on a 100 acre farm and it's a good life with lots of good memories and animal stories for my grandkids. My daddy use to say, "Country people at times get to experience the city life, but lots of city people never get to really experience country life." I had the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh MY that Chicken Dance is hysterical!!!ound: Those pictures are great. There is a small family owned hardware store a mile away from us and the have hens and roosters. We go to visit almost every Saturday. My kids love to see them. They got to see one of the hen's laying an egg. My daughter talked about it for weeks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Dale you crack me up. Pun intended. I love what your dad used to say. That is going to be my new mantra, especially when I start going a bit crazy seeing all those bumper stickers on cars around here that get me down. Just saw yesterday that read, "Got a gun for my wife, best trade I ever made."

Thanks everyone for the photo compliments. We're trying to get the ladies to venture out of their coop today. As soon as Posh really gets to go at 'em you know I'll have that camera on!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Amy, you've brought back some fond memories! My parents are huge animal lovers and my father built a chicken coop in our backyard, where we raised a bunch of (some common type of chicken and a couple of fancies) layers and one dang rooster. That rooster was a pain in the butt, and so was our black fancy chicken. She was a mean hen, but go figure - we were always trying to take her eggs.

Your kids are in for a treat! 

So, coming from a city girl, take this for what it is worth... not much. Do your kids know how hens bathe themselves? I always found that to be quite entertaining!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, they are lovely! The names are awesome too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Dale, love the chicken . . . yee high!! Amy, they are beautiful hens! I love going to our county fair and hanging out in the chicken barn . . . I'm a country girl trapped in the city. Our neighbor has a beautiful chicken coop, but has lost one of his bantams to a hawk (be vigilent!!) Maybe Posh can be Rooster Cogburn, chicken protector.

We used to keep the Easter chicks and raise them in our backyard (in the city!) until the neighbors would complain about the noise (they _always_ grew up to be a rooster.) Love the names and your sense of humor . . .


----------

